# Los hombres decimos "vos"



## Big Lar

Es "vos" un termino que se dice entre hombres de edad adulta?  O mas es para mujeres y ninos?

P.E.: "Vos sabes que no esta bien que haga eso"


----------



## cacarulo

Depende del país.
En muchos países, usan tú. 
En la Argentina usamos masivamente vos, y nadie usa tú. Y se usa cuando hay algún tipo de confianza con la persona; si no, usamos usted.
No sé si en otros países se usa vos con la distinción que vos hacés, es decir, especialmente para mujeres y niños.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

hola big lar

en España los usamos solamente en la expresión "por ser vos quien sois", que es el antiguo tratamiento que se daba a la nobleza y realeza

esta expresión se usa hoy para indicar que algo se hace especialmente para esa persona: "lo haré por ser vos quien sois": _I'll do it because *you*_* are who you are

*hope it helps

MA


----------



## mal67

En Costa Rica, se usa el vos habitualmente, de la misma forma que en Argentina, y creo recordar que en Nicaragua también.

Me suena que en Guatemala (?), se usan tanto el vos como el tú (y el usted) y que tienen matices diferentes. Pero no lo sé seguro, solamente me suena asi....hay algún guatemalteco que puede opinar al respecto?


----------



## Choni

Hola:

Como dice Miguel Antonio, en España sólo utilizamos el "vos" en esa expresión. La frase que tú mencionas: "Vos sabes que no esta bien que haga eso" la diríamos: "Tú sabes que no está bien que haga eso".


----------



## jonquiliser

Big Lar said:


> "Vos sabés que no esta bien que haga eso"


----------



## biomouse

> "Vos sabes que no está bien que haga eso"


----------



## Zeprius

"Vos sabés que no está bien que haga eso"


----------



## Cus

En España, no utilizamos el "vos". Empleamos el "tu" para dirigirnos a la gente que conocemos, y el "usted" con los desconocidos.


----------



## mnewcomb71

En Honduras, también vosean.


----------



## biomouse

A veces, cuando me preguntan ¿Qué tal estás?, yo respondo "Bien, ¿y vos?" pero casi nadie lo usa en España, sólo en la expresión que han mencionado antes.
Creo que en casi todo los países latinoamericanos se usa vos, o al menos eso pensamos en España.
Saludos a todos/as.


----------



## montecristobal

biomouse said:


> Creo que en casi todo los países latinoamericanos se usa vos, o al menos eso pensamos en España.
> Saludos a todos/as.



¿Vamos hombre dime que nunca has visto una películao caricatura traducida en méxico, o  el Chavo del Ocho como para darte cuenta que allí se habla exclusivamente de tú, o haber escuchado música centroamericana?. De hecho los que vosean son minoría. Realmente no creo que la mayoría de los españoles piensen eso.


----------



## biomouse

¡Que hostilidad! (no estoy enfadad@)
Lo unico que sé de "El Chavo del ocho" es "se me chispoteo", no he visto la serie y sólo hablo como español/a que soy; perdón por generalizar tanto al decir "casi todos los países", no es en casi todos pero en España sólo se usa vos en lo que han mencionado antes y se escucha a gente de origen latinoamericano (cuya procedencia exacta no sé discernir y espero que me perdonen por ello).
Un saludo


----------



## Choni

Yo tampoco conozco eso del Chavo, no tengo ni idea de qué es. Tampoco sé en qué países de Sudamérica se usa el "vos" y en cuáles no. Lo que sí es verdad es que es una forma de hablar sudamericana, no española.


----------



## Dulce_Belén

En México definitivamente no se usa el vos


----------



## Montsuel

hay tantos posts acerca del voseo... es solo cuestión de buscar.


----------



## JaCoX

En Perú no usamos "vos".


----------



## Kerena

¡Hola amigos! El uso del vos, definitivamente es cuestión cultural en algunos países de Suramérica. En el caso de Colombia, existen regiones donde se da exclusivamente el uso del vos, mientras que en otras el trato se hace de tú o de usted, esta última se emplea cuando no hay mayor confianza con el interlocutor o éste es de mayor edad o dignidad. ¡Ahí les va ese datico!

Kerena


----------



## JimmyJ

jonquiliser said:


>


 


Vos sabés que no está bien que haga eso.  opps...I see it was already corrected above. Never mind.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

In Costa Rica, vos is used with good friends, but usted is the norm; you never hear tú.
In Argentina, everything is vos. Uruguay, the conjugation is always vos but it can be mixed with tú for example: "Qué decís vos?" or "Qué decís tú?"


----------



## ryba

montecristobal said:


> ¿Vamos hombre dime que nunca has visto una películao caricatura traducida en méxico, o el Chavo del Ocho como para darte cuenta que allí se habla exclusivamente de tú, o haber escuchado música centroamericana?. De hecho los que vosean son minoría. Realmente no creo que la mayoría de los españoles piensen eso.



Dijo un chileno que seguramente vosea como (casi) todos los chilenos.


Dulce_Belén said:


> En México definitivamente no se usa el vos



Dijo una mexicana olvidándose de que los estados Chiapas y Tabasco son casi plenamente voseantes.





JaCoX said:


> En Perú no usamos "vos".



Sí que lo usan algunos que viven cerca de la frontera con Chile.

Hoy, el voseo  es utilizado, en alguna medida y por alguna comunidad, en casi todos los países hispanoamericanos. De hecho, los únicos países que no tienen nada de voseo son Puerto Rico y la República Dominicana.

Más sobre el voseo


----------



## afterlife

De acuerdo con Riba.  En el sur de México sí que vosean.

Toda Centroamérica es voseante, excepto Panamá.  Incluso allí,  en el área fronteriza con Costa Rica también vosean.


----------



## stay alive

"vos" se usa particularmente en la Argentina.
equivale a "tú" y se usa para toda persona, no importa género ni edad. es el termino informal del "usted"


----------



## mallujulia

Como ya han mencionado mis compatriotas en Espa;a usamos vos s'olo en esos 2 'o 3 casos. Normalmente usamos T'u con gente joven o con gente con la que tienes confianza y el Usted como trato de cortes'ia. Pero la verdad es que el muchas zonas del sur (zonas de Andaluc'ia , Canarias) se usa muchas veces el Usted en vez de t'u para gente joven a la que conoces, cosa que en el norte no pasa


----------



## mirx

afterlife said:


> De acuerdo con Riba. En el sur de México sí que vosean.
> 
> Toda Centroamérica es voseante, excepto Panamá. Incluso allí, en el área fronteriza con Costa Rica también vosean.


 

Utilizan el "vos" pero conjugan con tú. Al menos eso es lo que sé, personalmente no he escuchado a ningún mexicano utilizar el voseo, pero si lo hacen en Guatemala lo más seguro es que, hasta cierto punto, también se use en el sur de México.


----------



## MarX

mirx said:


> Utilizan el "vos" pero conjugan con tú. Al menos eso es lo que sé, personalmente no he escuchado a ningún mexicano utilizar el voseo, pero si lo hacen en Guatemala lo más seguro es que, hasta cierto punto, también se use en el sur de México.


Ese hilo te podría ayudar. 
Pero te creo que habrá alguna gente (talvez mucha) que mezcla *vos *y *tú*, diciendo algo como "*vos tienes*" o "*tú venís*".
Es muy posible en países centroamericanos donde el voseo se limita al habla (que yo sepa al escribir se acepta sólo *tú* (y sus verbos)) y donde muchos programas en la tele vienen de México.

Saludos


----------



## Shaka1

En chile nunca se usa por lo que tengo entendido. En argentina lo usan a diestra y siniestra.


----------



## MarX

Shaka1 said:


> En chile nunca se usa por lo que tengo entendido. En argentina lo usan a diestra y siniestra.


Tengo entendido que los chilenos de vez en cuando dicen *vos* (o sea _voh_) en situaciones muy informales o de mucha confianza.
Talvez otro hilo y eso te podrán ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## Shaka1

Tienes toda la razón, yo me refereía al lenguaje estándar, ya que el voseo es muy informal.....


----------



## MarX

Shaka1 said:


> Tienes toda la razón, yo me refereía al lenguaje estándar, ya que el voseo es muy informal.....


Pienso que sobre todo en el caso de Chile, es útil diferenciar entre el *voseo verbal* y el *voseo pronominal*.

El voseo verbal combinado con *tú* es muy común en Chile. Tengo entendido que es casi obligatorio entre jóvenes o en situaciones informales en general.

El voseo pronominal (=decir *vos* directamente) es conservado para entornos excepcionales.


----------



## vancarni

Pues definitivamente el uso de este pronombre es cuestión de países. En México, usamos tú con aquellas personas que hay más confianza y usted para personas mayores, que les debemos respeto o porque son desconocidas.

Saludos!


----------



## i heart queso

Si hay algún gualtemalteco por aquí que nos informe sobre el uso del vos en su país... no sé si era en Nicaragua también que me dijeron usaban tanto el vos como el tú pero el vos era aún más familiar. ¿Alguien sabe?


----------



## MarX

i heart queso said:


> Si hay algún gualtemalteco por aquí que nos informe sobre el uso del vos en su país... no sé si era en Nicaragua también que me dijeron usaban tanto el vos como el tú pero el vos era aún más familiar. ¿Alguien sabe?


Bueno, lo que yo sepa:
1. En Guatemala, si un varón dice *tú* a otro, suena afeminado.
2. En Nicaragua, el uso de *vos *es muy extensivo, y tiene un alto nivel de aceptación. *Tú* no usan para nada.

Saludos

PS: Me ocurrió un hilo donde muchos guatemaltecos (o centroamericanos en general) participan.


----------



## Zelibeht

Choni said:


> Hola:
> 
> Como dice Miguel Antonio, en España sólo utilizamos el "vos" en esa expresión. La frase que tú mencionas: "Vos sabes que no esta bien que haga eso" la diríamos: "Tú sabes que no está bien que haga eso".





Pues preferentemente este termino lo usan mucho los argentinos


----------



## MarX

Zelibeht said:


> Pues preferentemente este termino lo usan mucho los argentinos


Bienvenid@ Zelibeht!

Podés leer más sobre el voseo acá.
En la mayoría de los paises hispanoamericanos existe el voseo.

Saludos


----------



## midnight125

En Nicaragua usamos *VOS*, para nuestros amigos y conocidos de confianza, pero a las personas adultas y a las que les debemos respeto o que no conocemos usamos *usted.*


----------

